# Breakfast, lunch, and dinner



## ()relics (Oct 29, 2010)

Tuesday I am officially out of the pigs business, at least until next spring.  Breakfast, Lunch, and Dinner have a date at the slaughterhouse and I can hardly wait to to see how deliciously they have turned out.  I bought them this spring as feeder pigs from a friend of mine.  They are a duroc sow and a hampshire boar cross.  This cross gives us a very lean meat, they are raised on pasture with added feed ration....I never use dewormers or antibiotics, and the feed is basically an open pollinated corn variety...Essentially organic in a broad sense, maybe more correctly, Responsibly fed and cared for...By Me for Us...Yeah the boy named them...I told him not to become too attached...I don't _think_ he is but we will find out.....first picture is the day we picked them up from the farm at about 25#.....





the second is today...200#,270#,240#, gilt, barrow, gilt respectively






All 3 are going to the slaughterhouse, the smallest one has been sold.  So I will have the 2 bigger creatures staying in my freezer for awhile...Anyone need some Pork?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 29, 2010)

Congrats!!!  That's going to be some good eatin'!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 29, 2010)

They sure look like nice healthy pigs. Too bad I don't live closer. Can't bring myself to raise pigs and some home grown pork in the freezer would be nice. Enjoy!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Oct 30, 2010)

We are getting piglets this spring.  We are gonna give it a try.  I dont think I wanna raise em full time?  We'll see how it goes..should be an adventure??  Never raised em before??  They look healthy and happy!!


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 30, 2010)

*drools*

I can already taste it....You ARE going to sell me some, right???

:eyes


----------



## ()relics (Oct 30, 2010)

...I thought I would just give you some...because my freezers will be overloaded anyway...as soon as I make the next cross-state trek


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Oct 31, 2010)

Mmmm...


----------

